

Making Video Games for Everyone (Not Just the Able-Bodied) - edroche
http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/06/18/making-video-games-for-everyone-not-just-the-able-bodied/?smid=tw-share

======
Nadya
To play Devil's Advocate:

 _> In the video game “Perception,” sound is as important as sight — if not
more so._

So deaf people are shit out of luck? That isn't exactly _everyone_ , now is
it?

'Colorblind mode' is another example. They largely only treat one form of
colorblindness, when there are different types of colorblindness with
different needs. Imagine the surprise for a deuteranope or protanope playing a
game and enabling the "colorblind mode" only to find that the mode only caters
to tritanopes? But will this game feature multiple colorblind modes?

